# New to everything - and still in shock ~



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello

Just got married 3 months ago and was hoping to start a family straight away. We had been trying for just over a year but I thought perhaps it was stress of wedding planning that meant things not happening. We both have now had tests and it seems I am ok but dh has only 2% normal forms of sperm.
Am feeling very down about it and he doesn't seem to want to talk about it at all. Am trying not to push him but it's all I seem to think about so feel very lonely.
DH  on nicotine chewing gum and we are now waiting for first hospital appt. Am in total confusion about how it is worked out moderate/severe mf levels and worried what comes next?

coughsweet


----------



## kimmie (Nov 30, 2006)

Good afternoon.

I'm not much help, hubbie also has 3% normal forms and is trying to quit smoking, just wanted you to know that there are others who understand


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi coughsweet and welcome to the site 

Well u are not alone as u can see and this site is truly fantastic for advice and support.

Like your hubby my hubby has 0% normal sperm forms although the last sperm test came back a bit better but still no baby!

Why not try these threads on the site:

Male factor in infertility..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

It took a while for my hubby to come to terms with his tests results and thats all i can advise really - once he learns more from your appointment he may begin to feel better.

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Coughsweet 

Im waiting for my 1st appt(got just over 1 week to wait) so hopefully I can give you some advice after that 

My Dh has stopped smoking for 1 month now, and on several vits and minerals including zinc, folic acid, selenium etc! 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck     

Linda x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks to all who have replied - it is good to know others in same boat. Have felt v isolated - never been on a message board before today but this situation has pushed me into having a go! Sounds like it could be a lifeline. 

Does anyone know if there are any support groups where people meet up in the SW area?

Linda - would love to know what happens at your 1st appt. They've told me 13wks max to wait before mine which means I have to be seen by mid-Feb and that seems an awfully long time away. My dh also taking lots of vitamins now too.

thanks
coughsweet


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF coughsweet
I am sure you will feel more in control and less isolated having been on FF a few times
We have a board called "meeting places" and your area may be listed, if you search the site for your home town/clinic you should find a thread that you can join, where a meetup may be planned or a support group mentioned/advertised.

I hope this helps,
Well done on your DH quitting smoking - If you can improve his Diet and add some Vitamins and minerals too, you may see an improvment in his swimmers, (my Dh's have improved)

Take a look on the Link Kate has left you, then post and join in over there,

Wishing you lots of  and   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Coughsweet   yes I  will let you know what goes on at my appt, no problems 

When I got my letter to tell me the date of appt I had to wait 10 weeks and I was so annoyed   but honestly it has flown past. Once you get the hang of this place get yourself a ticker and count down to it, when I started on here I had 6 weeks to count down now Ive 10 days, YIKES!! 

ANYWAY, GOODLUCK AND KEEP IN TOUCH.

LINDA X


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Coughsweet  

Sorry you've been feeling so lonely hun  . Now that you've found this site hopefully that will change very soon  .  Try not to worry about DH hun, we all handle things differently so just give him time.

With any luck hun now that DH has quit the evil weed   he may see an improvement in his swimmers as Dizzy says.  If not all he needs is a tomtom and IF tx can hopefully sort that for you both   

Good luck with ttc

Debbie xx


----------



## kamri (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi coughsweet   Just wanted to say welcome to the site! You've come to the right place and will find lots of support here. Don't worry if you've never posted on a messsage board before, I'm pretty new too and everyone here is so friendly and understanding. Best of luck to you in the future! kamri xx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks to everyone - will take a bit of time for me to get used to the lingo here but things are starting to make more sense!  At least here I know I am not the only one and it feels like it is actually normal to have problems ttc rather than feeling like a freak. Had a Christmas card with a new baby photo from a friend this morning which hit me rather hard but overall seem to be feeling a bit better and talking more with dh now. Hoping to put it all on one side as much as poss for Christmas as can't do anything at the moment but wait anyway.
Love to all, whichever stage you are at
thanks
Coughsweet


----------



## One Capetonian (Dec 8, 2006)

I have been married for 10 years and with my DH for 16yrs in total. Fully understand the sorrow involved with baby photos and others sharing their good news. Most of my friends have children, and there are those who started ttc around the same time as me and have kids who are coming up for their 4th birthdays!! I love them all to bits, but it can be a bittersweet experience being around them...  
We have also decided to put all our thoughts about ttc aside for the Christmas and New Year period and refocus in the new year. Just be patient with your DH. Men have that ego thing going - which also seems to affect their ability to share how they are feeling.. Just be supportive and let him know how much you  him.

Have a good Christmas  and rest/relax - but try not to think about it too much!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Coughsweet
Hope you are finding your way round ok! 
My dh when we first started getting tested had low results in everything it came as a big shock and every time I tried to talk to him about it he clammed up but he understandably didn't want me to talk to my friends about it, but with time he came to terms more with it and started taking pycnogenol 60ml, Zinc and selenium every day and when had sperm analysis three months later his readings were above average. That was last march they are not as high as that now, but not too bad. I don't know if this will be any help.
Good luck   
Love 
Sukie x


----------

